# Trinity and Mara! Picture update!!



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 10, 2013)

Mara, my little mush bug, who I have trained to stop chasing the animals on command! Woot!




Trinity stole my Bucks food cup!




Trinity is so good with the herd, she even shares the hay when the goats offer it.




Mara's trademark face!








And thats it! 

So far everyone appears to be getting along and Mara no longer appears to be chasing anyone, and if she is I can call her off immediately without even having to be down by the pen  I am very pleased ^^


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 10, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

>


I thought you would enjoy this update! I was just about to message you when I got distracted, came back and found you saw it XD 
Now thats a win!


----------

